# Wings cross over eachother?



## Jade (Jul 2, 2008)

George's two long flight feathers cross over eachother.
I've seen lots of pics of your guys tiels and their wings sit side by side and don't touch eachother.

He is still growing his flights back, could this be why?
Why do they cross over eachother?


----------



## Ozzy (Jun 26, 2008)

mine does that too sometimes, not all the time but i have noticed it... does yours do it all the time?


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

It depends on how they sit or stand....Dooby's cross over each other as well sometimes, they just have long beautiful feather. lol.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I think most cross over at some point I am just looking at my Lee and his are crossed right now as we speak..lol


----------



## Jade (Jul 2, 2008)

yeah, his are crossed over all the time.
Oh well, as long as its nothing bad, i dont care


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

No its not bad you have nothing to worry about


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Maybe the ones who don't cross over are slouching. :lol: I know that out of all my birds, some cross and some don't. I find that when they're clipped they let their wings droop and then the feathers wouldn't be sitting so they're crossed (if they were there that is). But the ones with all their feathers hold their wings up more and the feathers cross.


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

A lot depends on how the wings are clipped if they are. Snitch has his two long wing feathers on both wings, they cross in the back. Piper (my new yellow one) the pet shop clipped all the feathers so they don't cross over, and are at the side of his body.
Either way is ok. Nothing to worry about.


----------

